# My sad rig



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

Hi all

Well I've never really done any overclocking, but as an attempt to give my aging PC a boost (See my system specs), I am giving it as try. I don't want to have to start investing any major money, which is kinda the issue as you will see.

First to be tackled was my HD3850. I managed to push the GPU clock from 669 - 759Ghz and the memory clock from 700 - 740Ghz. Not much i know, but it is running very stable even after pushing it a bit. 

Now here is my problem. I have what i have heard to be an awesome overclockable CPU's around (E6750 Conroe) which is at the standard 2.66Ghz. I have seen benchmarks showing 3.96Ghz on standard cooling (don't know how true this is). Unfortunately I have found out i have the worst possible o/c mobo - an Intel DP35DP, which I have read to be a nightmare. I have tried to find out how to o/c this but searching google & forums hasn't helped. My memory is pretty standard at the moment, after my 4GB of crucial gave in on me. It is a standard generic 2GB of DDR800. I will be adding a GB to make up for the lack of modability. But if someone has an idea what I can do here let me know.

The big Q. Besides getting a new mobo to support o/c, which I cannot afford, what is the best I could get out of the CPU/mobo combo i have???


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

overclocking ability is really an evaluation of your system as a whole

for a system to be a good overclocker ............ they are usually "designed" that way from the start

memory has to be a grade better

high quailty power supply is a must

cpu ----- you got that covered

overclocking motherboard 

after market cpu cooler ????????


if all the above are not "there" success will be fleeting


----------

